# SD card recommendations for EOS-M



## tomsop (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone have recommendations for what type of SD card to get for the EOS-M - the manual mentions 3 different kinds - I just wanted a recommendation on what specific card to get - I am thinking I would just need a 32GB card at this time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## anthonyd (Jul 30, 2013)

I got the "PNY Professional X 64 GB High Speed SDXC CL10 UHS-1" for $42.22 on Jul 15th from Amazon and I'm pretty happy with it. Funny thing is that right now the exact same memory sells for $50.47 on Amazon!?!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2013)

I use a pair of SanDisk 16 GB 45 MB/s Class 10 UHS-I. One in the camera, the other as a backup until the pics on it are on the laptop internal SSD and two external HDDs, then it goes back in the camera and gets formatted. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## scrup (Jul 30, 2013)

I purchased a 32GB Sony SD card for 20 dollars at Fry's.





It can handle the HD video at max settings. I also have a class 4 16Gb sandisk which was too slow for video. Personally I don't care about brand and would just go for the speed and capacity of the card.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just use a Sandisk Extreme 32GB card. Works quite well for me, can keep up with the camera even in "video" mode...


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 31, 2013)

Act444 said:


> I just use a Sandisk Extreme 32GB card. Works quite well for me, can keep up with the camera even in "video" mode...


+1

Sandisk Extreme 32GB card _45MB/s_: I don't know if something changes with respect to the _30MB/s_ ones (both deserve "Class 10" ranking) but the price difference was small.

As far as I know, even using the Extreme Pro 95MB/s it is impossible to shoot Full-HD RAW movies (after a new Magic Lantern firmware "2.0 compatible" is released, of course). 
Too bad: I wish I could try to melt my 2007 iMac Core2Duo trying to process that amount of data.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

JohanCruyff said:


> Sandisk Extreme 32GB card _45MB/s_: I don't know if something changes with respect to the _30MB/s_ ones (both deserve "Class 10" ranking) but the price difference was small.



Not for shooting with current 32 GB cards, for which the 30 MB/s and 45 MB/s cards are both Class 10 and UHS-I. There are some discontinued 32 GB 30 MB/s Class 10 non-UHS-I cards still available from some vendors, which would be slower in the newest bodies which are UHS-I compliant.

The 45 vs. 30 MB/s speed difference would make a difference when transferring images to the computer.


----------



## BlueBomberTurbo (Sep 25, 2013)

My Sandisk 64GB 95MB/s card is slightly faster than the 8GB version at clearing the buffer. Still longer than it should ever be. The new 80MB/s cards should be the best bang for the buck, close to the 95MB/s performance.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 25, 2013)

Not related to the eos-m camera necessarily but I have a comment/question...

I have a PNY pro-elite 32gb class 10 @ 35mb/s. it's good when 50%> full. When its even around 50% full, I find the card to slow down significantly. Very very annoying in many situations. Is that normal? Sandisk extremes better? And I think that it's better to shoot photos in smaller sized cards. Largest I'd use is 16gb. 8's are good! Now for videos, of course you'll need larger cards (32-64gb).


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 25, 2013)

I also use the SanDisk Extreme 16 GB 45 MB/s Class 10 UHS-I cards and they work great for me.


----------



## Al99 (Sep 25, 2013)

I use Transcend Extreme-Speed SDHC 16GB Class 10 and I'm very pleased with it.
I used them with my EOS 500D, too.

They offer 30 years warranty purchasing it at Amazon!


----------



## ECRoyce (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd get more than one card just in case you have issues with one. Big mistake to put all your eggs in one basket, I learned that the hard way.

just get the speed and size you need, at least twice. if you don't shoot much, 16GB should be plenty.

personal Good experiences with:
Patriot EP series UHS (64GB)
Sandisk Extreme 45mb/sec 16GB
Transcend Class 10 16GB
various MicroSD w/ adapter

personal Bad experience with:
G.Skill 64GB SDXC UHS (FF-SDXC64GN-U1) card shorted, lost 1200 pictures


----------



## ECRoyce (Sep 26, 2013)

anthonyd said:


> I got the "PNY Professional X 64 GB High Speed SDXC CL10 UHS-1" for $42.22 on Jul 15th from Amazon and I'm pretty happy with it. Funny thing is that right now the exact same memory sells for $50.47 on Amazon!?!


price fluctuations of memory products are normal.
I bought 64GB UHS cards a year ago for $25, price had been as much as $60 since then, now around $40-45


----------

